# To be/become turned off



## Kotopoulo123

They actually *become turned off* to violence
Πως μεταφράζεται ακριβως αυτη η φράση στα ελληνικά?
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρονο σας


----------



## διαφορετικός

«μου κόβεται η όρεξη» π.χ.


----------



## Kotopoulo123

διαφορετικός said:


> «μου κόβεται η όρεξη» π.χ.


Στην προταση: They actually become turned off to violence. Πως μεταφράζεται?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Μπορεί να μεταφράζεται με «Στην πραγματικότητα ωθήθηκαν προς τη βία».


----------



## Kotopoulo123

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί να μεταφράζεται με «Στην πραγματικότητα ωθήθηκαν προς τη βία».


Απλα απο αυτα τα οποία αναφέρει δεν ταιριάζει αυτη η μετάφραση αφου το υπόλοιπο κειμενο λεει ακριβως το αντίθετο..οτι δεν ωθούνται προς τη βια.. Ευχαριστω ομως για τον χρονο σου!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Παρακαλώ.

Ναι, πιθανώς έχεις δίκιο:
I found great synonyms for "being turned off to" on the new Thesaurus.com!


----------



## Live2Learn

How does *χάνουν το ενδιαφέρον για τη βία* sound in the context you're looking at?


----------



## Αγγελος

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και δυνατότερο: "φτάνουν να σιχαθούν τη βία", "αηδιάζουν τη βία".


----------



## shawnee

The problem here, as I see it, lies with the original, "turned off to Violence". It presupposes that at one stage 'they'(?) were previously 'turned on by violence', which is kind of weird without further context. It is also an odd collocation in terms of English expression. My apologies to the author who may be famous for all I know.


----------



## Live2Learn

shawnee said:


> The problem here, as I see it, lies with the original, "turned off to Violence". It presupposes that at one stage 'they'(?) were previously 'turned on by violence', which is kind of weird without further context. It is also an odd collocation in terms of English expression. My apologies to the author who may be famous for all I know.



You know, Shawnee, at first I thought the same thing, but there are contexts where it works, e.g.


My children used to love playing Mafia 1, but Mafia 2 went overboard on all the guts and gore, and now they _have actually become turned off to violence _and didn't even ask me to buy Mafia 3.
There is so much violence in movies and on TV that millennials _have actually become turned off to violence_.


----------



## shawnee

Point taken live2learn. And much obliged as i would never have thought of those examples. On this understanding, I would propose, "έχουν βαρεθεί" for the Greek translation.


----------

